# Combat Submission Wrestling (CSW) vs. Brazillian Jiujitsu (BJJ): Differences?



## Jonathan (Aug 21, 2007)

Heya-

The school I attend now offers BJJ (some gi, some no-gi) classes. A school I'm considering going to offers CSW.

Now, I know a bit of history on BJJ (founding, etc.). I only know CSW from blurbs from the internet (and a certain Erik Paulson's heavy involvement in it).

My question is- what are the actual, practical differences between the two? Cultural? Technical? I imagine they're both aimed at the same goal of making the opponent realize that moving or struggling is a Bad Idea, right?


----------

